#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Прошу помочь с расшифровкой

## KAYAH

В детстве в голове крутилась одна странная фраза. Звучала она приблизительно так: Гарбодакашайя-кайя. 
По моему, похоже на санскрит...

----------


## До

Воспоминание из прошлой жизни?  :Smilie:  Что-то индуистское..
garbhodakasayi

----------


## KAYAH

Спасибо за напоминание, что есть интернет. Действительно забыл, что в нем много чего есть. И спасибо за ссылки.
Нашел вот что: http://www.sunhome.ru/religion/1424
Из этого я понял, что есть корень - Гарбха. И по сути его индуистское понятие очень сходно с буддистским. Суть, как я понял такова: описание "встречи", "связи" просветленной изначальной сущности с живыми существами. 

Далее:

Кашайи - страсти, липкие субстанции, притягивающие материальные частицы: http://www.rambler.ru/srch?oe=1251&w...ilite=0031309D

Кайя - тело (в широком смысле).

Вообщем, получается что-то типа: 
Тело просветленного начала, облепленного мешающими чувствами. :Smilie:

----------


## Асуман

грамматически
garbhodakashAyI (Nom.) <= garbhodakashAyin
garbha (зародыш, плод, нечто внутреннее и пр.) + udaka (вода) + shAyin (лежащий, спящий, пребывающий)
также есть слова shAya и shaya с тем же значением

kAya (тело)

правильная конструкция (Nom.) будет
garbhodakashAyI kAyaH или garbhodakashAyaH kAyaH

----------

